# Miui Theme - How To Change Font Color On Pop Up Windows?



## Hamnrye (Nov 15, 2011)

I swapped out my theme on build 11.1.17 and everything is great except the font is to dark on the popup windows making it very difficult to read. Is there a simple way to tweak the font color or a file edit, etc.?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9896-miui-themes-of-notification-screen-question/

Don't feel like repeating myself.


----------

